# Pine ridge model 22000?????



## Dawn Behm (Mar 11, 2014)

I know it is at least 23 years old but can anyone tell me anything else?  Have a Cemi Concept II either fix it (new glass or mica, manufacture part to be able to line chimney approx $500 total about $700 to fix) or replace it.  Looking to heat 2200 sq ft bi level mostly with wood. All and any help I'd greatly appreciated.


----------

